# Lyrae is HOME!!!!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

And she is the sweetest thing! Leads perfectly and likes being petted. And she's even flashier than I thought she would be.  She's a little nervous right now but she seems to be settling in nicely. Her hooves need some work and she's a little thinner than I would like. And guess what? I felt the baby I think! Should I be able to feel the baby yet? She's supposed to be due June 5th.

All right now to the piccies! :leap: 









This one is my favorite so far.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  She's colorful.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!

As far as baby feeling goes, I never have been able to, I always end up feeling the liver or kidney :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm pretty sure it at least FELT like a baby kicking, I could also see it. But I could be wrong. :shrug: I'm so excited about her, now just to get her to stop crying for me. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay!  Her color is awesome! Yes you should be able to feel the baby now. My girl Boots is due around the same time and I have felt her baby move a lot! The kid(s) kick her like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful.

I would start her on some grain but not a whole lot depending on how much she is use to. I would like to see more weight on her too. 

Feeling kids now would be about right. To try again you can feel infront of her udder towards the right side. Beings that she is so thin I can see how you would be able to see the kid/s kick. Mine with their fully coats makes it difficult to see any movement but I can feel it


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, she is beautiful and she'll have a beautiful kid too!!! Congrats!! You must be excited.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her color and such a sweet face. At her Gestation she needs grain and you would slowly increase it as time goes by.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She was being fed 2 handfuls of grain a day and I'm supposed to increase it to 5 handfuls is what the former owner said.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Crissa! Wow, she is flashy!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is certainly a beauty!!! And she looks so sweet too! :sun:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new goat!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRATS CRISSA!! I just had a chance to come on here and check stuff out (grrrr been so busy!), and I was so excited to see her!!!!!!!! She is so pretty. :leap: :stars:


----------

